# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #66



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Antifa is coming to town on Nov. 4th, you ready? The founding fathers gave you some rights you should know about and we have some Halloween fun!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-30T22_25_36-07_00

Below is the Old Timey Radio Play we made last year. It's stupid and we are bad actors, so enjoy!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-30T22_28_28-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Two new episodes? Why, you do spoil us!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Two new episodes? Why, you do spoil us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Screwball; you're going to be the next piece of insanity.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Screwball; you're going to be the next piece of insanity.


And then you'll find out the definition of eccentric!

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Two new episodes? Why, you do spoil us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


For a smart guy you sure don't read well. The second one is the Radio Play we made last year. It's Halloween themed so I reposted for anyone that may not have been a listener then. If you want a good laugh give it a listen. We suck at acting. It's only about 15 minutes long.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You are correct! I didn't read it. I woke up to a lovely red "2" in my podcast app next to the Denton and Sasquatch show. Got all excited and posted.

The picture shows the information I based my joy on.








You should see me at Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Two new episodes? Why, you do spoil us!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


FF .... try to keep up will ya! Nonetheless, we must hand down a slight consequence for your lack of attention ...... We herby sentence you to listening to both episodes .... Twice!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, what are y'all's thoughts on the latest one? Never mind the Halloween one.

How many of you live in a city where AntiFa will act up?


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

I enjoyed the Halloween one. :vs_clap:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You guys got it right. Nobody go to the Antifa rally. Just the cops. Let them peacefully protest, if that's what they want to do. And when the first rock is thrown, or the first window is broken, arrest them. Jail them and fine them. Make life extremely difficult, and expensive, for them. They'll quit, eventually.

And I just have one question. How the hell do you put a candle inside a turnip?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> You guys got it right. Nobody go to the Antifa rally. Just the cops. Let them peacefully protest, if that's what they want to do. And when the first rock is thrown, or the first window is broken, arrest them. Jail them and fine them. Make life extremely difficult, and expensive, for them. They'll quit, eventually.
> 
> And I just have one question. How the hell do you put a candle inside a turnip?


Either a very big turnip or a very small candle.

*edit*

Hey, lookie what o found!

https://www.marthastewart.com/272904/turnip-jack-o-lanterns

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

